# Extreme Grooming



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just think what we could do with all that hair.?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That extreme grooming is pretty WILD!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

There's another thread going about groomers not listening... can you imagine!!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Look at the spray paint jobs on these dogs from China


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dbeech said:


> Look at the spray paint jobs on these dogs from China


cool Deb. that tiger look might scare the hell out of someone.ound:


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> cool Deb. that tiger look might scare the hell out of someone.ound:


i wouldn't try that on the sf. peninsula.. they would shoot first and ask questions later...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That panda is really.................good!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Give me a break! They have got to be kidding. If you want a tiger . . . get a tiger. If you're looking for Elvis, just trot over to Las Vegas. Leave these little guys alone, just as God made them. JMHO


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*How about this one!*

Yea!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Give me a break! They have got to be kidding. If you want a tiger . . . get a tiger. If you're looking for Elvis, just trot over to Las Vegas. Leave these little guys alone, just as God made them. JMHO


aaahhh Geri, just think , you could do your guys up as the Three Musketeers.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Yea!


ound:ound:ound: Hey Linda that's a Dorse.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> aaahhh Geri, just think , you could do your guys up as the Three Musketeers.


The only three musketeers that would interest me would be the chocolate variety. Mmmm! op2: :brushteeth:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> The only three musketeers that would interest me would be the chocolate variety. Mmmm! op2: :brushteeth:


BTW did you get your guys some Easter treats. ?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Lol, I saw a youtube video once about how to paint your dog's nails...


----------

